# General > Member's Lounge > Photography >  Fuzzy glow in pictures

## tatguy

Hi all may i know what may be causing this fuzzy glow around this plant? Is it because it is acting as a light diffuser of some sort? And what can i do to remove this effect?

From the top view or when i look at it visually , it does not produce this glow but when a picture is taken from the front it glows as shown in the top view picture and front view picture. this is not algae , it only exists in the picture

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

can you take another shot, this time with the camera turned upside down?
Meaning the soil is on top.

----------


## tatguy

> can you take another shot, this time with the camera turned upside down?
> Meaning the soil is on top.


 Sure, the glow still appears though. It happened before in the past where i keep xuehua, which is quite similar to this one.

----------


## Shadow

is your lens clean?

----------


## tatguy

I am using a regular point and shoot camera, and it looks clean to me. only this plant appears blurry and fuzzy , the other plants as you can see are unaffected.

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

My best guess is the glass is blur, which may not sound intellectual at all.. haha  :Laughing: 
can try this..
take a piece of printed waterproof material like a laminated newpaper cutting or printed arcylic and put it sticking the front glass panel in the water. see if the printing changes in resolution in that blur area.

----------


## tatguy

I will try when i find one, for now i suspect is the plant is diffusing or reflecting light not visible to my eyes, it happens to those white plastic spoons etc also. 
Either that or my plant is actually a super saiyan haha

----------


## Dodofish

It could be a chromatic aberration or flare.

http://panasonic.jp/support/global/c...knowhow15.html

You can try to re-angling your lightings. 

Second possibility, it could be green spot algae behind those plants. Perhaps can wipe the tank first before shooting?

----------


## tatguy

nice link. there do not seem to be algae in my tank, so i guess it is cause by this flare or some other effect.

When i got time i shall play around with my lights and see if it helps. the glow seems to vary in intensity when i change cameras. maybe it is a combination of both lighting problems and that this particular plant is good at diffusing/reflecting light.

----------


## Dodofish

> nice link. there do not seem to be algae in my tank, so i guess it is cause by this flare or some other effect.
> 
> When i got time i shall play around with my lights and see if it helps. the glow seems to vary in intensity when i change cameras. maybe it is a combination of both lighting problems and that this particular plant is good at diffusing/reflecting light.


Welcome. Actually, different lens optics will have different properties. Chromatic error is inevitable. This is the same for the glass which we shoot through. Adjusting the distance of the lights will helps sometimes too.  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk

----------


## tatguy

Actually in real life, the picture is not so green either, my red plants are suppose to be red and the soil is suppose to be the ADA color . It is only about a week old. Maybe my camera really "CMI" haha or maybe my photography "CMI"

----------


## thebaldingaquarist

I think its not the camera for a few reasons. the reason why i asked to turn the camera upside down is to eliminate lens issues. 

i ruled out aberration also because in the picture, there are other plants or objects that aberration can be more evident.

TS changed cameras and the glowing is still there, i think its either super saiyan plant or glass issue...

If its super saiyan, i want your trimmings ok? I make early booking. hahaha

----------


## Dodofish

> I think its not the camera for a few reasons. the reason why i asked to turn the camera upside down is to eliminate lens issues. 
> 
> i ruled out aberration also because in the picture, there are other plants or objects that aberration can be more evident.
> 
> TS changed cameras and the glowing is still there, i think its either super saiyan plant or glass issue...
> 
> If its super saiyan, i want your trimmings ok? I make early booking. hahaha


Just google the word. There is a possibility that it is super saiyan glow as the word defines it. I will also like to have some glow in my tank so I can "Huat" haha.

Any spares?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## tubularistical

Thanks for all the replies with tips, learning a lot as I'm also new to photography and invariably there is _something_ in my tank or around my tank that messes up my photos! I think some plants just have a knack of reflecting light the wrong way causing glare; coupled with the tank glass then camera mechanics it ends up looking a lot different from real life.. I had a similar problem with my lotus, think the leaf is just too flat, big and light-coloured, still looking for ways to get better photos  :Knockout: 

IMG_8332.jpg
Taken with iphone so I guess I shouldn't complain so much  :Opps:

----------


## tatguy

Can can that plant I plan on giving out anyway. I use it to judge my tank condition because it grows fast and hard to kill. anyhow cut at stem part be it floating or not also can survive. Anyone interested can PM me for a few stalks. It is relatively common though. limnophila.sp

----------


## tatguy

Picture of the same plant, look at the growth rate haha. they seem to be less "fuzzy" when its leaves are closed. I took at picture of it a few hours after lights off.
An this is what the plant that appeared yellow in the front is suppose to look like.

----------


## Ben12

As far as editing some of the effects out, wouldn’t you just be able to reduce some of the glow with a few alternatives online? Maybe GIMP which is a free program that really does rival Photoshop. It is something a bit strange though to see like that.

----------

